# subframe stud broken



## soaze (Dec 13, 2016)

i have maxima 2005 i work on the rear end and i snapped a stud that hold the subframe to the chassis tru the bushing....do you have any ideas what is the best way to tackle this ..
i found the bolt/stud in the trunk it was spot welded on to sides i broke the weld bud i still ca not hammer the bolt up i try wd40 and now i am soaking it with pb blaster fluid for couple of days 
thanks


----------

